# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Tłumaczenie rozpoznania - hypertensionis intracranilis

## marekmiroslaw72

Serdecznie witam proszę o przetłumaczenie rozpoznania o treści;Syndrom hypertensionis intracranilis.Susp.groad tumorem reg.fronto temporalis dx. Serdecznie będe wdzięczny za pomoc proszę o kontakt e-mail;-marekmiroslaw72@gmail.com

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam, Rozpoznanie oznacza zespół zwiększonego ciśnienia śródczaszkowego z podejrzeniem przyczyny w postaci guza w okolicy czołowo-skroniowej prawej. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## ona28

witam jestem tu nowa odebralam wynik rezonansu magnetycznego piersi i czekam na wizyte u lekarza moze mi ktoś powiedziec o co chodzi " w piersi prawej pozabrodawkowo po dożylnym podaniu środka kontrastowego wybarwiło sie ognisko o przekroju 10-11 mm które w czasie T2 zależnym jest nieznacznie hiperintensywne stopień wzmocnienia silny krzywa wzmocnienia narastająca. BIRADS 4A. prosze o odpowiedz czy to zle? mam mutację genu BRCA1

----------


## Krzysztof

Opisana zmiana wymaga dalszego postępowania diagnostycznego, przede wszystkim biopsji. Może być rakiem, jednak określenie 4A w systemie BIRADS zakłada, że najprawdopodobniej jest to gruczolakowłókniak, ropień ewentualnie torbiel, przy czym jeśli zmiana jest unaczyniona gruczolakowłókniak wydaje się najbardziej prawdopodobny. Nie warto martwić się na zapas, warto jednak sytuacji nie zaniedbać i koniecznie skontrolować podejrzane ognisko. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## ona28

dziękuje za odp jutro ide do lekarza onkologa zobaczymy co będzie dalej czy zrobią mi biopsje  :Frown:  i co wykaże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam pytanie zupełnie inne niż te powyższe, jestem już 5 lat po chorobie. Miałam chondrosarcoma 1 talerza biodrowego. Odbyła się operacja usunięcia części talerza bez wstawiania protezy i bez chemii. Chciałabym się poddać zabiegowi laserowemu usuwania włosów. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy mogę. Wszystko jest w porządku jeżdże juz co rok tylko na kontrolę i wyniki są wporządku.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ona28

witam ponownie onkolog skierował mnie do szpitala na wykonanie biopsji napisane jest podejrzenie fibreadenoma mamae dex czy to coś groźnego wcześniej juz mialam operacje był to włókniak czy teraz tez tak będzie? czy to cos grożniejszego prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Krzysztof

Fibroadenoma to gruczolakowłókniak, najczęstsza niezłośliwa zmiana w piersi, o podobnym utkaniu jak włókniak, którego Pani miała; nie jest to rak. Prawdopodobnie więc zmiana wykryta w mammografii nie jest złośliwa, jednak wymaga biopsji, aby to potwierdzić. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ona28

witam pisalam wcześniej bylam u lekarza skierowano mnie na biopsje w rozpoznaniu klinicznym napisali: D48.6 nowotwory o niepewnym lub nieznanym charakterze innych i nieokreślonych umiejscowień- sutek
podejżenie: Tu mamae dex
biopsje mam wyznaczoną na 23.08 prosze o wyjaśnienie

----------


## Krzysztof

Tu mamae dex oznacza nic innego jak "guz prawej piersi" - jest to podejrzenie, które wymaga weryfikacji. D48.6 to również nic innego jak niezweryfikowana zmiana, która wymaga biopsji. Proponuję spokojnie czekać na wynik badania histopatologicznego. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam prośbę mama w styczniu miala biopsje guza który znajdował sie między kciukiem a palcem wskazującym wynik to DERMATOFIROSARCOMA zostala zoperowana usuneli jej guza i zbadali jeszcze raz napisali ze było to NEOPLASMA FUSOCELLULARE RECIDIVANS SUBCUTIS co to jest i czy po 7 miesiacach nalezy jakies wyniki po tym robic jesli tak to jakie bo nic nie wiemy lekarz nic nie powiedzial a mama sie boi zeby to nie doroslo lub zeby nie bylo przezutu prosze o odpowiedz

----------

